# Veterinary Physiotherapy - home visits in Nottinghamshire, Derbyshire & Leicestershire



## Nina Salmelin (Oct 7, 2016)

I have just set up a mobile veterinary physiotherapy business in the Nottinghamshire, Derbyshire and Leicestershire area. Physiotherapy is an ideal form of treatment for neurological cases, post-surgery, conditioning working dogs and to minimize old age aches and pains. 

Physiotherapy
√ reduces and minimizes pain
√ optimizes tissue healing
√ minimizes tissue damage and scarring
√ restores movement and improves gait
√ improves body awareness and balance
√ improves and maintains muscle strength and tone 
√ improves function and reduces injury risk
√ slows the progression of degenerative neurological conditions
√ provides mental stimulation
√ improves stamina and skills for the working dog

If you think your dog would benefit from physiotherapy, please do not hesitate to contact me!
Nina Salmelin Msci AdvCertVPhys MIRVAP
Ninas Veterinary Physiotherapy


----------

